# Roy Tarpley



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Former Maverick Roy Tarpley was at American Airlines Center for Tuesday night's game, the first time he has been in the 4-year-old building.

He was there as a fan. But the possibility exists that he may yet be on the court as a player someday, although not necessarily as a Maverick.

Though he would not offer any hints, Tarpley promised that the basketball world would be hearing more from him in the near future.

*"I've got some big news happening soon," he said. "It ain't over yet."*

Tarpley, who turned 40 in November, has been out of the NBA since Dec. 6, 1995, when he was disqualified from the league for violation of the substance-abuse program. Though he played for the Mavericks at that time, it is not known whether they would own his NBA rights now.

Playing periodically in other leagues since his banishment, Tarpley has spent the last year in Houston under the care of John Lucas, who runs a drug-treatment aftercare program.

"He's doing what he needs to do," Lucas said. "He might have the ambition to play basketball again. Skill-wise, absolutely [he could play in the NBA]. He could be a nice guy off the bench."

Looking fit and sporting a hand-clapping noisemaker just like most of the shorter fans in his section, Tarpley could petition for reinstatement to the NBA at any time. Players suspended for substance problems can reapply after two years. But they must prove their sobriety, among other things, to league officials.

Lucas would not say if Tarpley was planning on trying for reinstatement. "Call me in two weeks," he said.

"It's nice here," Tarpley said of AAC. "I'm just enjoying an evening night. I know lots of the guys on these teams." 





:laugh: Do you think he'd be useful here?


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Enlighten me please: what actually happened with this guy ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Tarpley was simply a pot head, he had trouble once in the league but can't remember why, but i bet it was for use of marijuana and than again in 1995. He was probably the Mavericks best center we have ever had, shame he wasted it all.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*No...he was a coke head.....hes just an idiot, he probably needs money or something and this is what came to his head...*


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Roy Tarpley is one of the saddest stories in NBA history. If it wasn't for drugs he would have been a top superstar. I guarantee you the Mavs would have won a title with him. He had great talent and could dominate a game, a lot of people didn't know that. I hope he continues to get his life together.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Just say NO to Roy Tarpley.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Mavs41 said:


> Roy Tarpley is one of the saddest stories in NBA history. If it wasn't for drugs he would have been a top superstar. I guarantee you the Mavs would have won a title with him. He had great talent and could dominate a game, a lot of people didn't know that. I hope he continues to get his life together.


Yeah good posts. He had so much talent and so much expectations from him and wasted it all on drugs. What a shame...


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

He is one of a few Woulda been greats that unfortunately got hooked on drugs and couldnt shake it. He was a big man with a sweet touch and nice footwork. Unfortunately there are too many of these types of stories. Hopefully he is doing well but if Im not mistaken? wasnt he booted multiple times for coke? I seem to recall at least 2 times.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Copper said:


> He is one of a few Woulda been greats that unfortunately got hooked on drugs and couldnt shake it. He was a big man with a sweet touch and nice footwork. Unfortunately there are too many of these types of stories. Hopefully he is doing well but if Im not mistaken? wasnt he booted multiple times for coke? I seem to recall at least 2 times.


[warning]I may be wrong[/warning]

Yeh I think it was twice. The first time it was for two years, and then the second time it was the swift banning

I'm probably wrong, but that's what I think


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

That sounds like it might be pretty close theo.


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

Edited-Not an appropriate comment.

-Dre


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Tarpley not on the radar: If Roy Tarpley is allowed to return to the NBA, it won't be with the Mavericks. Owner Mark Cuban said the Mavericks would not sign him if the opportunity presented itself. If Tarpley is cleared, he probably would re-enter the league as a free agent.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

I severely doubt anyone would waste their time on Tarpley at this point. Even if he has a portion of the talent he had.


----------

